# Diagnosis code for vestibular stenosis



## ulmer (May 24, 2011)

I cannot find the ICD-9 code for vestibular stenosis? Dr. also has nasal valve collapse as diagnosis. What would be the proper code for this?


----------



## srinivas r sajja (May 24, 2011)

478.19


----------

